# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  My M3D Experience - Don't buy it!

## hotrod1965

Ordered in August 2015. Took about 2 weeks to ship which was expedited. I got the tracking number email the day it arrived at my house. I can see that being a problem for some people, but in this case it wasn't for me. 

Pulled it out of the box loaded up their software - calibrated it.  The first print was pretty good for the first shot. I made some adjustments to the settings, and the second print was better. So my initial impression was that this thing was pretty good out of the box. (not consumer ready as the software is so-so)
So I printed another 4-5 items over a week or so. Then in a middle of the a print the belt broke. 

I emailed M3D (they don't have a phone number - that should have been a red flag) - within a couple days I get return instructions and they gave me a return label. At this point, I'm feeling OK about it. I get that crap happens, and they were fairly quick to resolve it. 

So replacement printer comes in a week or so later. And this thing is dead out of the box. After spending a couple weeks (M3D takes 2-4 days between emails) trouble shooting. M3D decides that they in fact sent me a bad printer. Ok, I'm not happy about this, but again, crap happens with new products.  Here's the real kicker this time: THEY MADE ME PAY FOR RETURN SHIPPING! That is absolutely not cool, especially since the thing was dead out of the box. 

So I pay to send the printer back, and just ask them for a refund because they have sent me two bad printers and made me pay return shipping. So I'd rather not deal with them........ 6 days later I get a reply saying that I'm past the 30 day return policy so I can't get a refund.
OK. I'm confused how me getting two defective printers makes me past any return policy. So I reply back and plead my case saying that they sent me two defective printers, and their service is very slow so I expect a refund. 

The replay back.... 11 days later (yes eleven days): Basically they say I can get a replacement printer or they can just keep my $349 dollars. I've been buying stuff online for over 15 years, and I have never head a response like that! 

So, I'm guessing that M3D has more inventory than money at this point. Which isn't a good situation to be in for a company. Long response times means that they can't afford enough staff (that or they just don't care about you after they get your money). 

I'm betting these guys will go under soon. So I wouldn't but a printer from them. Odds are it will have issues, and when it does, forget about any type of customer support.  But, they are apparently happy to just keep your money if you want!

----------


## curious aardvark

sounds like makibox all over again. 

Their money got used up by all the replacements and shipping and unanticipated labour costs, in the end they sold all their inventory to pay off debtors. 
Leaving me in the weird position of knowing the printer I'd bought was in the uk - but being sold off to someone else. 

Your option is pretty simple.
Get a replacement printer. It might work - or you can use it as a base and if it doesn't work - fix it :-)
Or sell it on ebay for spare parts to someone else with a broken micro.

----------


## hotrod1965

I had all the emails and tracking numbers. I sent it to my CC company and reversed the charge. 

I'd feel awful dumping one of these on someone else, so I just got my money back.

----------


## iIiastro4KiIi

my m3d printer came in on my birthday and the first print was that night. i woke up rushing downstairs to see the print. There was random strings of pla reaching EVERYWHERE. The disappointment was a pain that i would never wish upon my worst enemy.

----------


## barrena

you cannot expect too much of such cheap printer which is only for entry-level player. The service is more important than product itself sometimes.

----------

